# Started painting again



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't believe how long it's been since I had my last "Brush with life" This one, "Tuscan Villa", is oddly enough, a Villa I saw when I was in Tuscany in 2010

I just stretched a 4*6 canvas and started a charcoal outline...in front of the canvas is time away from Earth.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 29, 2012)

Monet would be proud of that.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 29, 2012)

You misspelled "Panting".


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 31, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I can't believe how long it's been since I had my last "Brush with life" This one, "Tuscan Villa", is oddly enough, a Villa I saw when I was in Tuscany in 2010
> 
> I just stretched a 4*6 canvas and started a charcoal outline...in front of the canvas is time away from Earth.


I like your use of texture, Frank. Thanks for sharing a very beautiful work. You caught an essence of sunshine people associate with Tuscany. Kudos.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice! My Mother used to Oil paint as well, not an easy medium.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 31, 2012)

looks communistic to me, but still a good job


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 21, 2013)

second to latest


----------



## Chet (Feb 14, 2013)

the second is way better in my opinion! great work!


----------



## rubyclay (Feb 26, 2013)

Great work.Your paintings are very fine and neat.


----------

